# July 2022 (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Skewb, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Clock, 2BLD) Competition



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

Find the spreadsheet HERE! in order to participate, sign up HERE!


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

Dates are Jul. 1-11 for first round, 15-19 for second round, and 22-31 for final round. No videos needed, and no prizes. Free to enter.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 13, 2022)

I'll compete in all events except 3BLD, please


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 13, 2022)

same events as luke.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

I have you down. I will create a spreadsheet later this afternoon.


----------



## ShortStuff (May 13, 2022)

Can I compete in everything excluding clock and Bld


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

Sorry if the link isn’t updated… sometimes I’m not by my computer.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I'll compete in all events except 3BLD, please


Added


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> same events as luke.


added


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 13, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Can I compete in everything excluding clock and Bld


Yes, and you are entered


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 14, 2022)

Finals are the top 5 competitors. If there is any round 2, it is the top 25 competitors, and of course round 1 is all competitors. The only exception for this is the 3BLD event. The finals hold all competitors.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 14, 2022)

My good friend has opted to do 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## ShortStuff (May 14, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> Find the spreadsheet HERE!


The settings isnt set to anyone with the link can view so not everyone can view it


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 14, 2022)

Sorry. My bad. I will do so this afternoon or tomorrow, but I’ll paste a screenshot of it.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 14, 2022)

Everyone now has access to view the spreadsheet.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 15, 2022)

We are going to be adding 4x4, 5x5, and megaminx @CAPTAINVALPO96 can you add it to the spreadsheet?


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 15, 2022)

I will add them to the spreadsheet tonight. Meanwhile, who wants to participate in these events?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 15, 2022)

Actually, I will be participating in 4x4, please


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 16, 2022)

I have decided to turn 3BLD to 2BLD so there will be more competitors.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 16, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Actually, I will be participating in 4x4, please


added


----------



## cuberswoop (May 16, 2022)

I'll do everything but clock.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 16, 2022)

Updated: All events except 2BLD


----------



## ShortStuff (May 16, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> I have decided to turn 3BLD to 2BLD so there will be more competitors.


I'll give 2BLD a go then ig
and since i have learnt them, can i also add 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

Can I do: 2x2 3x3 4x4 skewb megaminx pyraminx thx


----------



## Corner Swap (May 16, 2022)

Can I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 2BLD plz?


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I'll do everything but clock.





baseballjello67 said:


> Updated: All events except 2BLD





ShortStuff said:


> I'll give 2BLD a go then ig
> and since i have learnt them, can i also add 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx





NONOGamer12 said:


> Can I do: 2x2 3x3 4x4 skewb megaminx pyraminx thx


All added tonight.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 18, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> All added tonight.


Thanks


----------



## Aalbino (May 22, 2022)

I want to join 3x3 and mirror blocks if you conduct


----------



## Timona (May 22, 2022)

Pls sign me up for 5x5


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 23, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to join 3x3 and mirror blocks if you conduct





Timona said:


> Pls sign me up for 5x5


I will add these tonight and I will start Mirror Blocks. *I AM TAKING REQUESTS OF PUZZLES UNTIL THE END OF MAY! *


----------



## U3cubing (May 24, 2022)

I'll do 3x3 2x2, skewb, pyraminx, and clock.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 30, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to join 3x3 and mirror blocks if you conduct





Timona said:


> Pls sign me up for 5x5





Travelingyoyokid said:


> I'll do 3x3 2x2, skewb, pyraminx, and clock.


All added


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (Jun 4, 2022)

*THE PERIOD FOR ADDING EVENTS HAS ENDED. PLEASE DON’T ASK ANYMORE. THANK YOU.*


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (Jul 11, 2022)

Since I haven’t been active lately, *THIS EVENT HAS MOVED TO AUGUST. Thank you.*


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (Sep 19, 2022)

I have not been able to do this, so this competition has been cancelled. thanks to all who had the time to do... well, nothing. thanks!


----------

